# Pipercross vs. K&N vs. BMC Air Filters



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

We've all heard quite a bit regarding the K&N and the cautions that come with using any oil impregnated aftermarket performance filter...That being said has anyone tired or heard of the Pipercross and BMC Air Filters? The Pipercross is the only one of the 3 which uses foam vs. cotton. Also, it seems that the BMC may be a more robust K&N style using metal screen vs. plastic for product integrity.
Anyway I was thinking of going with the Pipercross and wanted to know what you Specialists though of the foam style








Cheers










_Modified by V10 at 3:45 PM 4-5-2007_


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Pipercross vs. K&N vs. BMC Air Filters (V10)*

K&N's work great, just don't over oil them. I've been running them for years on all my cars. No problem with the Touareg either in 10K miles.


----------



## schmove (Nov 29, 1999)

I have actually purchased a product similar to K&N except it is more "robust" with the seals around the pleats, etc. They also have a metal screen that's better reinforced for the diesels.

http://www.afefilters.com


_Modified by schmove at 4:24 PM 4-5-2007_


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Pipercross vs. K&N vs. BMC Air Filters (V10)*

Those that are using aftermarket filters, do you notice any difference in power or gas mileage? Overall performance benefits?


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (schmove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schmove* »_I have actually purchased a product similar to K&N except it is more "robust" with the seals around the pleats, etc. They also have a metal screen that's better reinforced for the diesels.

http://www.afefilters.com

_Modified by schmove at 4:24 PM 4-5-2007_

Thanks for pointing this filter company out. They seem to offer a good product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Pipercross vs. K&N vs. BMC Air Filters (miraclewhips)*

I didn't notice much of an increase in mileage since I did it almost immediately. However, I did not an increase when I removed the secondary cats...


----------



## wrh3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Yes, the consruction of the aFe is superior to the K&N and it seems to perform better as well:
http://www.billswebspace.com/AirFilterTest.htm


----------



## schmove (Nov 29, 1999)

*Re: (wrh3)*

http://www.billswebspace.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lots of awesome and interesting info


----------

